# ما هي مجالات عمل الميكاترونكس؟؟



## mbonez (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم,,
أنا طالب في الثانوية العامة في الكويت , و أسأل عن مجالات و فرص عمل هندسة الميكاترونكس في الكويت؟ و بصراحة أنا محتار بينها و بين هندسة الكهرباء :81: , فقد جذبني كلا التخصصين فما نصيحتكم؟
مع السلامة,,


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, وخصوصاً وانا على وشك التخرج بإذن الله من القسم, سأتكلم مع الجميع بكل صراحة
توصلت إلى تعريف خاص بي بالنسبة لقسم الميكاترونكس وهو
كيفية إستبدال النظام الهندسي التقليدي بأنظمة هندسية مترابطة الهدف منها زيادة كفاءة النظام الهندسي, وهذا يتم بناءً على معرفة بأنظمة هندسية مختلفة ( ميكانيكية, كهربية , تحكم)
هذا تعريف توصلت إليه بعد الدراسة لهذا القسم, ولهذا مهندس الميكاترونكس هو مهندسي تصميم للأنظمة System Design
وهذا التصميم يتطلب دراسات متنوعة مثل
برامج المحاكاة للأنظمة الميكانيكية مثل SolidWorks وأنظمة كهربية Orcad أو أنظمة تحكم مثل 20Sim أو Matlab
هذا بالإضافة إلى الأنظمة التطبيقية مثل إستخدام PLC أو Microcontrollers أو DSP KITs
وعمل الكروت الكهربية PCB
كما ترى هذا المهندس يمتلك العديد من القدرات, ولكن في وطننا العربي يندر وجود هذا المهندس, ولكن مهندس الميكاترونكس يعمل في الوطن العربي مهندس تحكم أو مهندس ميكانيكي فقط.
وتقبل خالص تحياتي​


----------



## mbonez (3 فبراير 2007)

يعني ممكن بعد 4 أو 5 سنوات تكون أصبحت الفرص أفضل؟؟ أو بتنصحني في هندسة الكهرباء؟؟


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (4 فبراير 2007)

*من الممكن فعلاً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قد يكون فعلاً الفرص أفضل بعد خمس سنوات وخصوصاً أن القسم الآن في مرحلة مهمة وهو تعريف القسم للجميع, وقد تتوافر فرص عمل أفضل في المستقبل.
ولكن هذا قرار عائد إليك بالنسبة لإختيار القسم, فغالباً الحيرة تكون بين إختيار قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية وقسم الميكاترونكس, ولكن هنالك فرق بين قسم ميكاترونكس وبين قسم هندسة الكهرباء, حيث يتواجد تخصصين في هندسة الكهرباء وهي كهرباء قوى ( حيث تعمل في محطات توليد الكهرباء او غيرها) وقسم الإتصالات وتأهلك للعمل بشركات الإتصالات وغيرها, لذلك القرار عائد إليك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## mbonez (4 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم,,
شكرا جدا على المعلومات و النصيحة :77: 

تحياتي,,


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (4 فبراير 2007)

توكل على الله - بعد ما تصلي صلاة الاستخارة - و اتخصص ميكاترونكس فالمستقبل لهذا التخصص بإذن الله


----------



## م. علاء (5 فبراير 2007)

يجب أن يكون مهندس الميكاترونيكس متميز عن غيره من الهندسات الكهربائية أو الميكانيكية فهو ليس كهربائي و ليس ميكانيكي بل مهندس ميكاترونيكس مستقل يجمع بين الكهرباء و الميكانيك (الإلكتروميكانيك) و قادر على ربط المعدات الميكانيكية بأجهزة كهربائية للتحكم الأمثل بها لتجنب عوائق التحكم الميكانيكي القابل للإهتراء و التآكل بسبب الإحتكاك و الحرارة بالإضافة لصعوبة التعديلر و التطور لكبر المعدات بالمقابل الأجهزة الإلكترونية القابلة للبرمجة مثل Pic,atmel, يمكن التعديل عليها بتعديل البرمجة و القليل من القطع الإلكترونية (إن لزم الأمر) وهذا أكبر دليل على استخدام الروبوتات في مصانع السيارات حيث أن تغير التصميم للسيارة كان يلزمه سنين أما الآن فبعض الأشهر كافية مع وجود أذرع (روبوتات) قابلة لبرمجة حركتها بالوضع المطلوب. ومع الأنظمة الحديثة فيلزم مهندس ميكاترونيكس قادر على تحليل و إصلاح و صيانة وتطوير هذه الأنظمة و تطويرها و تصميمها و لهذا ظهر تخصص هندسة الميكاترونيكس ليلم بهذه الأمور. و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المهم و الشيق.


----------



## mbonez (5 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة أنا لا أعتقد بوجود مصانع سيارات أو مصانع بتلك الدرجة من التطور هنا , و اذا كانت موجودة فأعتقد أن معظم الالات و الروبوتات التي يستخدمونها يشترونها من الخارج و يكون معها عقد كفالة و يكون عملك كمهندس ميكاترونكس محدود و مقصور على التحكم و صيانة عادية , ثانيا بعض الناس لم ينصوحنني بمواضيع الميكانيك و العمل بالمصانع لأن بيئة العمل غير صحية و قد تحتوي على اثار ضارة جانبية , فما تعليقكم؟؟ اسف على الاطالة و لكنني في مرحلة جمع معلومات , و شكرا للجميع على المساعدة و الاهتمام.


----------



## ICE MAN (14 فبراير 2007)

توكل على الله اخوي وبالتوفيق في اي مجال تختار....
ولكن ممكن ان تشرح لنا اكثر عن دراسة الميكاترونكس في الكويت!!
في اي جامعة؟؟؟ ومنذ متى فتح هذا المجال عندكم؟؟
وشكرا لك عزيزي


----------



## mbonez (14 فبراير 2007)

بصراحة أنا كنت سأدرسه في الأردن فهو غير موجود بالكويت


----------



## eng_sasi (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات الصريحه ديه


----------



## ماتركس (28 مارس 2007)

*في الحقيقة موضوع جيد......
أخي أنا طالب ميكاترونكس سنة قبل الأخيرة...... وأدرس في سلطنة عمان .... وهذا التخصص موجود معنا منذ مدة طويلة .... بالنسبة لأعمال تخص هذا التخصص في السلطنة فعلا إنها كثيرة ومتوفرة... بكون أن شركات النفط والغاز أصبحت تتجه نحو تطبيق هندسة الميكاترونكس في عملها .... كذلك بعض المؤوسسات الحكومية...... وهناك أيضا دعم كبير لتنمية وتطوير أبحاث ومشاريع الميكاترونكس تقوم الحكومه بدفعها إلى طلبة العلم في الجامعات وخصوصا جامعة السلطان قابوس....
هذا بالنسبة لعمان.... ولهذا بحكم تجاربي أجد أن الوضع لن يكون مختلفا معكم في الكويت.... فأقول لك إختيارك للميكاترونكس سيكون عين الصواب نحو مستقبل يتحدى مصاعب التكنولوجيا.....*


----------

